
Running NSA/Fuzzbunch on Kali Linux (or Debian) - mdiazcl
https://github.com/mdiazcl/fuzzbunch-debian
======
mdiazcl
Hey!

I read a lot of different papers on how to install and run fuzzbunch on
WindowsXP and a few running on Unix, none of them on Kali (Maybe there are a
bunch, but I didn't do much research to be honest).

All of the they needed to fix some files, move folders, or download files from
different websites, I just wanted to make it simple, quick and accessible for
everyone only by typing a few bash commands and a git clone!

P.S: If this is not the kind of post you usually submit to HN, please delete
it! I'm sorry.

